# turkey call



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

this spring my son and I will try turkey hunting for the 1st time,in preperation last night we were looking at a bassproshops catalog for calls and only found about 15 pages of calls.......   ranging from 10 to 40 some dollars. I need to narrow it down to one or two calls on the cheap side, input fellows.... thanks in advance.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A simple slate type, and a push button will suit you just fine for the first year. A box call is another good option. Don't worry about specifics. Calling is far from the most important thing in turkey hunting.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Can't get better advice then that except...
Join a local NWFT club and learn as much as you can...
Attend a seminar or two and if your ever in my area shoot me a PM and I will not hesitate to show you how to use your calls and care for them and teach you how to on my own collection


----------

